#     !!!

## Olga1184

,     . ..
 . 
 18210202040061000160 ...     ?     ???    ..
   ...  2006.   ..
 -...

----------


## .

.  -     .    -?

----------


## Olga1184

.....00.2006...0...0.. ???

----------


## .

.   08.

----------


## Cooler

"",  "".

,  ,       .    ""   09 - !

----------

...

----------


## .

-,  09!!!  .      :yes:

----------


## Temofey

, ,     ?   - ?

----------


## .

?   ?   ?    .

----------


## Andyko

http://sbk.fcod.nalog.ru/main.do

----------


## .

,      .        :Frown:

----------


## Temofey

.   ?      ?            , ?

----------


## .

, , .

----------

, ,   ,   )
  ,  Andyko ,          ?

----------


## .

**,   ,     ?     ? -4?

----------


## Temofey

?
   ,      , ,  .

----------

20,07,06,     10,08,06??  ..??

----------


## .

,  ,   ,      . ,    ,    . 
-4   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=75795&page=2 http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/bank09.htm    ,   .  ,    .

----------


## .

> 20,07,06,     10,08,06??


  20   .       100/31  11 ,      50/31  11 .     100  50

----------


## Temofey

, :  .   -     ?    ?       ?
  -    ?

----------


## .

> -


 .
   -      (   ,     )

----------


## Temofey

30.11.06   ,        ?      ?

----------


## .

...    .

----------


## 1995

> 30.11.06   ,        ?


 


> ?


  ,   ,    .

----------


## komcat

, ,     (  )            ?    ?    ?
,

----------


## .

?      ,     .     -  .

----------


## hiker

-  2007    ?     ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

2007     1848    (   1967   - 1232   )

----------


## hiker

> 2007     1848    (   1967   - 1232   )

----------

,    17   ,       21  (  ,   )     21  ?

----------


## Cooler

,  17-.

----------


## lafy

16  2007,                        1848 ?  ?

----------


## .

> 


    .          .

----------


## lafy

,     1848 ?  ?  :yes:

----------


## .

2/3 -   , 1/3

----------


## lafy

:yes:

----------


## Viktoriya`

,       :     ?   , . 26.06.07...  30,  .,   5 , ,  2..., :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik



----------


## Viktoriya`

Larik :Big Grin:   !!!! !!!

----------


## Viktoriya`

, .    (  .) 154 .      150 ?  .....

----------


## Viktoriya`

:Big Grin:  :     .  ...   ....   ....

----------


## .

> 150  ?


   ,  1  2007  - 154. 2/3   , 1/3  .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## Viktoriya`

,    ? ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Viktoriya`

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ....    !!!   :yes:

----------

/   . ,    ?        ?

----------


## agur

> 


,   ,

----------


## BTW

> ,  1  2007  - 154. 2/3   , 1/3  .


, ?( )

----------

28.04.2007

----------


## BTW

> 28.04.2007


 ,

----------


## Joyz

> -4   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=75795&page=2 http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/bank09.htm    ,   .  ,    .


 ,  http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/bank09.htm    ?        "-" .

----------


## Joyz

?  :Embarrassment: 
  -   -4 ,    ? :Confused:      ,   !  :yes:

----------

?       ?

----------


## Larik

,   ....... 
,   31 .

----------

?         ( " " ).   .

----------


## agur

> ?


    ( )  ( )



>

----------


## 00

, 
  6%,      
           ?    ?
  -   -  ?
 !

----------


## Cooler

> ?


  .   .

----------


## agur

> ?                                                    - .   .


   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Viktoriya`

, ?     ?   ... :Gentelmen:

----------


## .

(    28 ) ,      .    (  )     .

----------


## Viktoriya`

:Stick Out Tongue:  *.* -   !      ))))

----------

2007-1200  600.    48 ?

----------


## Cooler

.

----------


## 777

(  )    -11.  ,   ,   (  )?  .

----------


## .

*777*,   ?
     ()  ,     .    .    -11.

----------


## 1

...    ?     . (  28  .  ) / 40101810800000010041.   ???  ...    -  -  /   ,      ..  - :Smilie: )

----------


## .

,       :Wink: 
       !   ,   .

----------


## Schumy

,     20.06.2007   46.            ,     .  ,            . ?!

----------


## .

,    . , ,    .      .
  -       .        .

----------


## Larik

46 (46  ),     .     ,    .

----------


## T_O_L_I_K

,      (  6%). 
,     
1. ,    
2.   klerk.ru,  
3. ,   , ,   
4.  , 
5.       .      ,  ,   .
6. 
7.   ,  -11

  -       
    .    ,   , 
  ,  ,     .

   !

----------


## T_O_L_I_K

> 2007     1848    (   1967   - 1232   )


     ...
   1981 ,   ?

----------


## .

1848     :Smilie:

----------

...    .  -    ? .....   ,   )).       .      6,        .

----------

:    1967 ,    1232   ?

----------


## .

> 1967 ,    1232

----------

,    
"   .  -     .    -?"

   ,   ,   ,   ?
   .    ...

----------


## Larik

,      .     ,  .

----------

> ,      .     ,  .


          !
               .

----------


## .

> !


   ,   .        ,

----------


## pikus

.            ????

----------


## pikus



----------


## ODK

09,   


> ?


?

----------


## .

,     ,       ,   -     :Smilie:

----------


## anna1074

, , !!!! 
        .     :   ,     -.        ,    :   (,      ).    ,  ,    !     "   "  . "0"          .  ????? :Confused:

----------

31.12

----------


## anna1074

.   31.12.2008?

----------


## .

-  0.         :Wink:

----------


## anna1074

12,11,2008.   !  !

----------

,     ?? .2008?

----------


## Larik

,  .

----------

...   ...((((

----------


## .

?

----------


## Ego

> .2008?


 *.00.2008* ?

----------


## Andrew01

,     2008.:
, 1985.,    15.10.2008.
 ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 999

" "? -   15.10  ,     :

-. - 2576:12  3  = 644   
-      1288:12  3 .=322 .

 .     .
  ,     .

----------


## .

> ,     .


      .  ?
644/31  16   -      .
322/31  16  -  .

----------


## 999

,  -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andrew01

31 ?       -?

----------


## )))

.  , -  ..

644/31  16  -      . = 322 
322/31  16  -  .    = 161

   16 ,    1  241   107 . 

  - ?))

   :

241/31  16 
107/31  16

----------


## )))

!  241  214!

----------


## .

,     644   107  :Smilie:  
 :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Andrew01

,  ,   :
-. - 2576 -  ,  214 -  
- 1288 -  , 107 -  .
241/31  16 = 111
107/31  16  = 55

  15.10.08  31.12.08  :
 - 539.
 - 269.

?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

2*14*,67/31  16 = 110.80
107,33/31  16 = 55,40
   . 
 540,14
 270,06

----------


## Andrew01

!!! :Super:

----------

> ,     . ..
>  . 
>  18210202040061000160 ...     ?     ???    ..
>    ...  2006.   ..
>  -...

----------


## kate_10

> ,     2008.:
> , 1985.,    15.10.2008.
>  ...





> 2*14*,67/31  16 = 110.80
> 107,33/31  16 = 55,40


*.*,  ,         16 ?   17  ( 15  31 ).

----------

> , ,     ?   - ?


http://service.nalog.ru:8080/main.do 
!!!   ,       .. ...
,      .   .     .   ?

----------

> , 1985.,    15.10.2008.





> 16 ?   17  ( 15  31 ).


      ...    ...,  ...,     (    ,           ...) 
  .
  ,     15 ,   "  "  16-.
  ...

----------


## .

, 17 .    31     :Embarrassment:

----------

18210202040061000160   .00.2006 0

----------


## alexowl

> !!!   ,       .. ...
> ,      .   .     .   ?


-      .      ()    - .

  ,    --  ,    ,     .      17.12.2008 ( ).    , ,    .

 , ,    31  -   .      ,  , .  , ,         46-     .     --  .   -   ?           -  ?      --      ?

----------


## alexowl

> -      .      ()    - .


, , ,    Internet Explorer.   Firefox  .

,           .    ?      ?    .      ?

     ,                 ,                    ,                    ,            

       (  ).  ...

----------


## komcat

*alexowl*,    1967 ,    


> ,


  ,   



> ,             
>      ,

----------


## alexowl

.  ,   .

    67-  ?      15.12.2001 N 167- :




> 2005 - 2007   ,     1  1  6  ,        1967    ,    ,   2  1  33  .


 2008-     --     (   --    --  ,  ,    :Frown: ).   -   2008- ,   (   )?

----------


## .

> ,  ,


  :Smilie: 
   ,   ,  , ,   
*alexowl*, ,        ,   .
 1967        .

----------

,          

(      ;          :         :Wink: ;

      ,        -    (  3   .)  -     ,   ?

----------


## .

-?   ?     0

----------

,     1     0,    -,  0,    ,        . : (        :         :Wink: ,     ...

----------


## ola-la-la

!  ,       ...      ???   ..  ?

----------


## .

> ,       ...      ??


   ,  ? ,      ,      .

----------


## ola-la-la

> ,  ? ,      ,      .


     ...      (   ),   ,       ,     ((     ..
   ,  ..    .. ..     ,  ... !!!

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## ola-la-la

.  !!!!          :Smilie:

----------


## ola-la-la

,      ????          ..    ,     ???

----------


## .

*ola-la-la*,      ,   .      -

----------


## ola-la-la

-,     ...
.  !    )

----------


## cto_klerkov

- www.nalog.ru http://service.nalog.ru:8080

       ?

----------


## .



----------


## cto_klerkov

*.*, .

   ,          ...

----------


## ola-la-la

-    ....,     ...     -    ....?

----------


## ola-la-la

...     ???
 ..         ?

----------


## Cooler

> 


   .  :Wink: 


> ?


 **  -         **  .  :yes:

----------


## ola-la-la

.... :Dezl: 
!!   :Smilie:

----------


## virginia

,       ,      (  -  PSB):

1)    (0? ?)
2)    (0? 31.12.2008?)
3)    (? ?)
4)    (0?)

   - 4?

 ,      ,   ?  "  "   ?

, ,  ,  , ,        :Frown:

----------


## .

1. 
2.  
3. 
4. 0
     .          .

----------


## virginia

> 1. 
> 2.  
> 3. 
> 4. 0
>      .          .


*..*,  ! 
   ,        ,   ,      ,   .

----------

,     -?  ?      .

----------


## cto_klerkov

> 3.


.   ,      (, ).   . ,      .

----------

.          ?

----------

?

----------


## .

?  ?  01.   3,  4,     .



> ,      (, ).   .


 ,         .  -  ,     .

----------

!
 \  ... ,     ??!

----------


## Feminka

()   .......

----------

?? (   04 ),    4  (  4   )..
 "       4 " ?? (  67)

----------


## Feminka

,   ,      ,    .

----------

1821 02 02030 06 1000 160
   1821 02 02040 06 1000 160

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

- .

----------


## AveMaria

,  !

1.  ()        ,    !?
2.     ,    ,       ,      !?

   !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

1     
2

----------


## AveMaria

> 1     
> 2


 !

----------


## AveMaria

!
      , ,   ,  -   20 !?

----------


## .

*AveMaria*,   .         http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------


## Riffraff

-  ,     ,  " "  " ".    2     .  ?
 ,   - " ",    8 ,  ,  ?

----------


## hiker

> -  ,     ,  " "  " ".    2     .  ?
>  ,   - " ",    8 ,  ,  ?


1.   
2

----------

82 .     11.01.09         . (((

----------


## .

**,   !   ,  .         :Frown:

----------

> 


       (   ).

----------


## hiker

/ /  :Wow:

----------


## Northwind

...
        6%     ?

----------


## .

.         .

----------

> .         .



       (  )        ?    -    ,    ?
 ))

----------


## .

-11

----------


## Genivien

> -11


!

----------

> -11


       .   ?
"   ",    ?

----------


## .

. 



> "   ",    ?


 ,   ,

----------


## hiker

> . 
>  ,   ,


        ,  //      :Wink:  ,   ,      ,        :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,  //


*,   ,         *

----------


## hiker

> *,   ,         *


  ,       ,  ?   .       .         .       -    ,       ,        :Frown:

----------

> ,       ,  ?   .       .         .       -    ,       ,


  , (  )    .  ,     . , ,  ,  ?

----------


## hiker

> , (  )    .  ,     . , ,  ,  ?


  .   -     ,   .
   ! ::nyear::

----------


## efreytor

> .


   ,      ,     .

----------


## hiker

> ,      ,     .


  :yes: 
  ,     ,

----------


## .

:EEK!:

----------

,    -  ...

----------


## Northwind

> ,     ,


        ,    ?

----------


## .

C 2010      ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

( 2002-2009 )     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.           392
392 1 02 02030 06 1000 160      ,            \
392 1 02 02040 06 1000 160      ,            

    ,       ,

----------


## NATY7IK

,          ,            .

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------


## Pahan!

!
 ,    .   2009    2010 ?
        ?       ?

----------


## alexstrel

20%    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 20%    .


  .

----------


## Pahan!

> 20%    .


     ?    ?

----------


## alexstrel

> .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


  ?         ?

----------


## alexstrel

,   2  .

----------


## .

*alexstrel*, -,  20%,  10.     ,       .
    10%  .
      .

----------


## Tonop

!
 ,  :
1)       ,       ( -)     ?
2)  2010   ,     ( 31  2009.     ,    ).
   !

----------


## .

1.   ,      .      ,      
2.    ,      ???

----------


## LegO NSK

> .           392
> 392 1 02 02030 06 1000 160      ,            \
> 392 1 02 02040 06 1000 160      ,            
> 
>     ,       ,


, -   ( )     .

----------


## .

> , -   ( )     .


          ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


  ?  -   .

----------


## .

,              2010

----------

2009    28 .

  .   1960.

    ?      ...

----------


## LegO NSK

?    .       2008.

----------


## .

-   .     ,    ,    .      ?

----------

-

----------



----------



----------


## .

?  31 ?  ,   ?          ?
,           .
        .    -   ,

----------

-   ,    ,      - 131,82   :
    ------
    - 88,16
    ------
    - 43,66 
           -43,66
           1960

----------

28  
-   5 11 . 01.04.1996 N27-3 
       38   
 15.03.1997 N318       . 
 1 2009          
   ,     ,,   

  101,4   17   -257,60

----------


## LegO NSK

> -43,66
>           1960


.   ,        ,  ,      ,  = 0?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 28  
> -   5 11 . 01.04.1996 N27-3 
>        38   
>  15.03.1997 N318       . 
>  1 2009          
>    ,     ,,   
> 
>   101,4   17   -257,60


       15  2009*. N*7802/09

 ,   ,    ,     1     ()       .

----------


## .

> -   ,    ,      - 131,82  :
>     ------
>     - 88,16
>     ------
>     - 43,66


         2008 ?    - .    ,      ,     ,      .
         . 
        ,

----------

> ,              2010


       (   -)       ..   .  2010  : 
  2002-2009.  (  ).              18210202010061000160, ,  ....2000160.       -,     ,      -???

----------

> .           392
> 392 1 02 02030 06 1000 160      ,            \
> 392 1 02 02040 06 1000 160      ,            
> 
>     ,       ,


 !
*** ***  ,     ?    ,,,,   2009    ,   ""  .   2010 ,  +    2009 ??????????????????

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,      -???


     -.     ,       -.

----------


## .

-    .     .       -        .      .       , .

----------


## alexstrel

,      .       ,      ,        .        .
   ,      ,      ,        .
        2010,     2009   2010 .      -          .
    2009   2010   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


, ,      , ,    .     .
     .

----------


## .

,       ,         .      .
  ,             .

----------


## Izem

,     ,      .  .  6%,       2009   ,    ,        110 " " -    . /   service.nalog.ru:8080,  , -      ...  :Frown: 

, :       ?   , , ,   ,      -  (       ).

   :     (  )        110   (" ") -   ?

  !

----------


## alexstrel

.  .

----------


## LegO NSK

*Izem*,   ,     .

----------

, ,   1965.       2009. 7274  2/3  ?..         .    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

2/3

----------


## Maggy_VM

2009 .      31 ,  31-   .    ?
     :       (   )?

----------


## LegO NSK

,     
(.     11  2003 . N 148)

4.*      **  31   .



 6.1.   ,      
7.  ,       ,          ()   ,          .

.. .....   31.12.2009   ???




> :       (   )?


    .    .

----------


## Maggy_VM

,     31      .   11    .          11,    .
,        ,                ?

----------


## LegO NSK

24  2009 . N*212-
"       ,     ,           "

 60.    ()       ,   ,   31  2009  ()
1.  ()       ,   31  2009  ,            ,         .
2.  ,            ,   31  2009  ,        ,    .
3.    ()          31  2009     ()  ,   26  27   .

 26.        ,   
8.              () ,      ,    ,        .

, .

----------


## Bondi

*Maggy_VM*   ,       (    :Wink:    )

----------

> C 2010      ,   .


      ,

----------


## .



----------

:Smilie:

----------


## neva-trak

,   ,  04.02.2009, ,   ,   .    ,   .
  ,      ,        ?             (      ).  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*neva-trak*,       ,   ?   :Frown:

----------


## neva-trak

!  :Embarrassment: 
)

----------

, 

,            ,          ,    ? ,

----------


## Larik

**,   .

----------


## .

!       :

         ,    ,      :      -  .  

  ,      10 359 .,      -  ? 
        50%,      10 359 .?

----------


## .

> ,      10 359 .


  -      :Embarrassment:    ?     ?

----------


## .

,    - 10 392 . (3117,6+7274,4). 

       ,        50%. ,   -         10 392  2          . 

        ,           ?


P.S.
, ..,       .         ,   .     ,     ,     )

----------


## .

? 



> ,   -         10 392  2          .


    ,   ,     . , .         ,   ,        .
   ,      .
  ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,    :     ,        ,         ,     ,  ,  6%    2*   )

,         -  3117,6 .  7274,4 . ,        10 000 .,    ,    ,    - . 

,      ,           ?     - ?

----------


## .

,            .     ,         1 ,      .

----------


## .

,     50%  ...

 ,   10 392 .  ,      ( ,   50%) ,   ""   10 392 .?

----------


## .

.      ,   .    2 ,   1 .     1     ,  1/2  .        1 ,           .

----------


## .

?    ,       ,  .

,       ,          13 000 . 

    10 392 .  ,        13 000,  6500 .?

         13 000 .,        13000 - (10 392 - 6 500) = 10 392 - 3892 = 9 108 .   ?

(,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

* .*,     3 .  9 .     9 .       9 .
      2 ,   3     4.       .      .      
 :Frown:

----------


## .

,    )

     , . ,        ,   "  3 "   "     3 " (       )  " " (    ),     ,   ,    ,       ,     "   9 ",      .

  ,    ,       )

----------


## .

,       :Smilie:      ,     .   ,     .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,  !

----------


## .

,     . 

   100 000 .   .        . 
1  -  6 000 .,   -   
2  -  6 000 .,   - 
3  -   10 392 .,  ?
4  -  ?

 ,    , 100 000 .  .

----------


## Andyko

> 3


 = 0;



> 4  -


 = 1608

----------


## .

, Andyko,
 ,      .  - ,      ,   50%,       .

----------


## Solana

:   ,    ,     2010.   ?  ?
    2011 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

2010 ,   , , ,             .    ( ) :  10392 ,   572 ,   1039 .
    ,  ** 10392          6% (    )?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

. ,     . 346.21 .  :Smilie:

----------


## Reuel

,        .
-       .    ,         .   .
        -  -   . 
           ,    .

 -          ,   .   ? 
                  .        ,        ?

----------


## .

> -          ,   .   ?


     (  ).  ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------

.  -  2010 .
    4330*10 *20%/1,1%/2% (, , )

   ?

----------

4330*  / 28 *

----------

:
      ,
    -      ?

----------

-      ?

----------


## virginia

> (  ).  ,   ,


,          ,    ,    ,    ,      ,       .

----------

-2 ?    ? .

----------


## .

-6-1

----------

.     "    " -   .        .     "   "          ,    " " -    .  ,   "   ..."     .         :Smilie:    .    ?   ?   ?

----------


## .

**,    ,    .   ,

----------


## santa_anna

,          -4 ()?     ,  ,    ..

----------


## .



----------


## Talinia

.  6%.      1/2          1/2    ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

1/2.
  1/2         .
(     ,        ).

----------

..    (  ),     ,      1/2     ?

----------

-    

      8184 . (    )

 10392 ,   572 ,   1039  = 12003 .
   ,     4092 .? 

   7911 .? :Frown: 
      4    3819 .   ?

----------


## EugeneD

?       ,     ,       2011 .   , ,   ""  .

----------


## EugeneD

> ..    (  ),     ,      1/2     ?


   ,        ,   50%.  ? ,          30    .      500   . 6%  500000=30000.     ,     15 ..

----------

> ?       ,     ,       2011 .   , ,   ""  .


  , ,    :Frown:  
      ?

----------


## Talinia

))

----------


## misterchalker



----------


## .

?

----------


## misterchalker



----------


## .

.    ,     ?

----------

! 
,    :
  , , .
      .       .     ,  .       ""  ,     . 
       .    .     ""   ? ( 50% ,    ).
 !

----------


## .

,     ?             3

----------

. .     ,        2010,      ?

----------


## .



----------

! :Smilie:

----------


## misterchalker

,    ,,

----------


## .

6%,   ,   (   50%   ),   .

----------


## misterchalker

50%        ?

----------


## .

,   50%     .     (),   50%    .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## 11

:
1.    2011      2010           (  ,   ,   )    ?     ?

2.       2011       -        ?   (   )?     2012?

----------


## .

1. .    ,      .      1 ,       
2.

----------


## 11

.

,        (     )     ,     ,       !
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=384603&page=12

----------


## .

,          2   ,  ?
      .

----------


## misterchalker

?

----------


## .

? ? ?     ?

----------


## misterchalker

,     1       ?

----------


## .

.   ?
      .  -   212-

----------


## &

?
     1   ,       ?
     6%.

----------


## .

-      31

----------


## B.Jack

6%         1   , , 1000 ,            1000 ,  :
1)    500  ( 50%)
2)  2-  **    500 *?*

----------


## .

*B.Jack*,    2 ,    .          ,      50%

----------


## B.Jack

..        1000 ,      500?

----------


## .



----------


## &

,   1-      1000.,     ..      2-.
         2000  1000,    2000.     50%.

.,  ,    :yes: 

  ,   .  ,

----------


## B.Jack

,   ,       ,   50%,   ,       "" ( )    ?
..        1  50 .    1      16159.56,        16159.56/4?  :EEK!:

----------


## B.Jack

> ..      2-


   .         ..  1 , ,       1 .    .

----------


## .

> ..        1  50 .    1      16159.56,        16159.56/4?


 



> ,   1-      1000.,     ..      2-.


           ,      .          () .

----------


## B.Jack

> 16159.56/4


      ,        .       .
       ,   -    ,      . ,      ?

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## Olegius

, 
, ,         6%  2011 .: .   . , .   .    .   .  (. )  .   .  (. ).

----------


## .



----------


## Olegius



----------


## dster

,      ?

.01.2011	   0	0	
.01.2011	   0	0	
.03.2011	   0	0	
.00.2011	   0	0	

  ,           ?              ,         ,           ?

  ,        50%               ,           ?         ,       16159.56 ,             .00.2011,   20159.56     16159.56      4000 (     80000 )?         50%    ?

----------


## Bucom

".01"  ".02".
    -             .   -  .
     "  "    (        ,  ).    ""         (, .,   1/4  ,  2  -   -  1/2,  ..).

----------


## dster

,

----------


## POIN

!
 -
1)     ,    1     2878-6%=173 ,   -          16407,       2878-           13529-6%,  ?      9    -1  -2        6 % ?

----------


## .

.    ,         (   ),        ,   1 .
    ,

----------


## POIN

)  ,
-1361,48
-878,37

 -8783,71
 -2635,11

  2    - 16407(    2 )  6%=984 ,    -50%=492       ,   1-  -173 =319 ,    ?

----------


## .



----------

